# Monitor Power Supply



## mboto (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi,
Just repaired a 19" Monitor I had lying spare. But now that its working there is a high pitched sound coming from the transformer. I've isolated it down to two inductors covered in rubber sleeve and open at the top.
Any ideas on how I can solve this as its really annoying. This post 
http://www.diychatroom.com/f17/c-tr...
seems to think that spraying laquer on it will solve the problem, as its related to high frequecny ribration inside. Anyone care to offer an opinion before I break my Monitor... ?
thanks,
Adam


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

mboto said:


> Hi,
> Just repaired a 19" Monitor I had lying spare. But now that its working there is a high pitched sound coming from the transformer. I've isolated it down to two inductors covered in rubber sleeve and open at the top.
> Any ideas on how I can solve this as its really annoying. This post
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f17/c-tr...
> ...


 I would advise you to put it in the garbage and then drive down the street on trash pickup day and look for a replacement.
On any given day, I always see monitors being thrown away! Nobody wants them, because they want LCD's.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah...I gave away (2) 17" monitors that were working fine

I just missed picking up some 21" CRT's that someone was getting rid of


----------



## BEN-G (Feb 14, 2010)

I have one that does that.i just turned down the volume on the moniter and the pc is now the volume


----------



## jaye944 (Feb 12, 2010)

totally agree,

also LCD's use SO LITTLE power your leccy bill will be lower as well 



Wildie said:


> I would advise you to put it in the garbage and then drive down the street on trash pickup day and look for a replacement.
> On any given day, I always see monitors being thrown away! Nobody wants them, because they want LCD's.


----------



## seawiz (Feb 22, 2010)

I have to agree with the posts suggesting a LCD. You can have one from newegg or even best buy for less than $200, maybe even less than $100 on some.


----------



## brons2 (Jan 25, 2010)

I bought a 22" widescreen LCD for less than 150 last year, I recommend you go this route as well.

Heck I have some working older 19" and 20" inch monitors and I couldn't get anyone on Craigslist interested even at a price of $10 each. One of them is a Sony Trinitron and really nice for a CRT but still no takers.


----------

